# Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen



## totti01 (10. Juni 2012)

Hab mal aus Spass einen Futterball für meine Jungs und Mädels gekauft.

Eigentlich dachte ich ja, dass dieser Kauf umsonst war, aber ich ließ mich eines besseren belehren 

Die Racker haben den halben Tag mit dem Teil gespielt und versucht das Futter raus zu saugen...


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Ich hab auch so ein Teil.
Am Anfang waren sie skeptisch und wußten nicht was sie damit anfangen sollen ... aber dann ... 
Das Wasser hat geschäumt ... der Ball wurde geschubbst wie dolle und verrückt. Allerdings gibt es bei mir zur Zeit keine Flossenball-EM ... darauf müssen sie warten bis der Teich fertig ist ...

Kann ich jedem Koihalter nur empfehlen 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hallo Torsten, hallo Mandy,
bevor ich jetzt lange suche, wo gibts sowas?


----------



## totti01 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*



Moonlight schrieb:


> I
> Kann ich jedem Koihalter nur empfehlen
> 
> Mandy



Ich auch


----------



## totti01 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Also ich hab meinen in der Bucht geholt

Kostenpunkt um die 8€ incl. Porto


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hallo Torsten,
da werde ich doch mal schauen.
Danke


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Ich habe meinen von Reinhard Siess ... da gabs die noch sehr selten.

https://teichbau-siess.1a-shops.eu/

Oder auch hier ...

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=futterball+für+koi&_sacat=0&_odkw=futterball&_osacat=0&_from=R40

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hey Mandy,
noch besser
Ich bin doch sone faule Socke und such nicht gerne

Besten Dank


----------



## totti01 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Booh eeh, da ist aber der Preis innerhalb von 2 Wochen mächtig nach oben geschossen...

Wie bereitsgeschrieben, ich hab meinen für 8 Eus alles incl. gekauft.

 Naja is halt so, Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hallo,
in dem Fall haut meine Signatur also mal nicht hin


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hey Du faule Socke, aber bestellen mußte ihn selber 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Kannst nicht Du das für mich tun?


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Laß mich mal kurz nachdenken ... 
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
...
3 Nööööööööö .... 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hab ich mir schon gedacht
dann mach ichs halt selber
Aber danke fürs kurz drüber nachdenken


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Gern geschehen ... 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

:knuddel


----------



## Lucy2412 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hab ihn gestern auch in einem Onlineshop gesehen und noch so gedacht "so ein Blödsinn " Fische die Ball spielen, und nun lese ich hier das es funktioniert. Was soll ich sagen, wenn sie etwas größer sind wird auch in meinem Teich gekickert.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Auch die Kleinen spielen schon damit 
Ist echt ne prima Sache ... die Koi bekommen was zu futtern und haben gleichzeitig ne Freizeitbeschäftigung. Und die haben viiieeel Freizeit 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hab auch so einen, kann ich nur empfehlen 
Gekauft bei Tiergarten also bei der örtlichen zoohandlung 
Für ganz kleines Geld ;-)


----------



## Stulle mit Brot (10. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Super sofort bestellen ,hoffe nur das unser Hund nicht reinspringt da sie auch voll auf Bälle steht !!! ;-)

Gruß . Markus


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*



Stulle mit Brot schrieb:


> Super sofort bestellen ,hoffe nur das unser Hund nicht reinspringt da sie auch voll auf Bälle steht !!!



Dann vergiß nicht Bilder oder ein Video davon zu machen ... 

Mandy


----------



## Stulle mit Brot (10. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Wenn ich die Fische füttere steht sie auch dabei und Seidenraupenpuppen mag sie auch . 

Gruß 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lucy2412 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

So gerade bestellt, mal schauen was meine Lucy dazu sagt, sie ist auch ganz vernarrt in Bälle. Wenn sie hinterher springt, mach ich ein Foto .


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Cool ... 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Kannst nicht Du das für mich tun?


Ralph,
ich bring dir so ein Teil bei deiner Pflanzenlieferung mit.
Hatte mir auf der IK gleich 2 Stück mitgenommen, da keine Versandkosten angefallen sind. 

Die Jungs und Mädels haben ja schon etwas Langeweile, da ist so ein Spielzeug eine gute Lösung. 
Wenn sie erst mal rausgefunden haben wie das funktioniert ist es ein toller Spass.

Bei mir läuft auch mal die Gegenstromanlage, damit sie sich etwas sportlich betätigen.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*



Joerg schrieb:


> ich bring dir so ein Teil bei deiner Pflanzenlieferung mit.



Na schau mal einer an ... Faulheit wird sogar noch belohnt ... 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*



"Wer nett ist und Hilfe annimmt dem wird gerne geholfen"

Ist ein Spruch von Opa, ein sehr kluger Mann


----------



## Moonlight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

 ... ja ja ... Faulbär 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Ich hab immer was über für die Koi Verrückten in Bayern.
Meine schwarze Kappe mit dem Aufdruck "Koifreunde Bayern" ziehe ich dann auch zur Feier des Tages an. :smoki

Auf meiner Karte steht ja Ismaning drauf, auch wenn ich dieses Jahr noch nicht dort war.


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

@Mandy
Nö,
kann man so nicht sagen.

@Joerg
Danke im voraus, melde dich bitte wenn Du wegen dem Termin etwas weißt


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

@Jörg


> Ich hab immer was über für die Koi Verrückten in Bayern.
> Meine schwarze Kappe mit dem Aufdruck "Koifreunde Bayern" ziehe ich dann auch zur Feier des Tages an.



Bin doch auch nur ein Exil-Bayer


----------



## Joerg (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Auf meiner Karte steht Ismaning als Adresse, auch wenn ich dieses Jahr noch nicht da war.


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Du bist immer wilkommen


----------



## Joerg (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Das sagt mein Chef auch immer. 
Hat sich bisher leider nicht ergeben, da es anderes zu tun gab.

Zurück zum Thema. 
Alles was den Koi etwas Abwechslung bietet ist potentiell schon mal gut.
Sie bekommen das Futter "direkt geliefert" und müssen dafür nicht stundenlang gründeln.
Auch die Bewegung kommt meist etwas zu kurz. Es sollen ja keine "Wohlstandsbäuche entstehen. 
Auch anderes Futter wie Salat oder Wassermelonen kann schon mal beschäftigen.


----------



## Moonlight (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Also Salat beschäftigt nur mich und meinen Filter 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

auf den Salat sind meine Orfen total geil....


----------



## Stulle mit Brot (11. Juni 2012)

Hi,

So habe auch einen bestellt !!!
Wann Treffen wir uns um die erste Meisterschaft zu spielen ?..
Werde schon mal 2 Tore bauen ;-)

Gruß. Markus


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Olli.P (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hi,

wenn man das bei Google eingibt, bekommt man immer das als 1tes ausgespuckt........... 

Mal bissi runter scrollen und dann mal den 1. FC Koi spielen seh'n...................... 

Wir ham den Knicker übrigens schon ein paar Jahre für unsere Racker. Iss immer wieder ein Genuss da zuzusehen..............


----------



## Joerg (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hi Olli,
guter Tipp. :smoki
Ich werde dann die Spiele meiner Koi mal als Option für das EM Orakel vorschlagen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hallo Joerg,
Aber......Japan ist doch bei der EM gar nicht dabei


----------



## Joerg (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Ralph,
ich hab doch auch echte Hessen und andere Europäer drin. Die unterhalten sich nun auf Englisch. 
Die beiden Toore werden mit den jeweiligen Landesflaggen bestückt. Dann den Ball rein und Tore zählen.

Es werden ja nur die Spiele mit deutscher Beteiligung ausgespielt. 
Hast du gedacht Paul spricht Deutsch und hat die Ergebnisse ausgeplaudert?

Den Jungs und Mädels macht das sicher Spass, gibt ja was zu fressen dabei.


----------



## Stulle mit Brot (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hi,

Hmm habe da ein Problem , keiner meiner Fische bleibt im Tor  und der ausgewählte Schiri spielt auch ewig mit 

Gruß . Markus


----------



## Lucy2412 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Ab heute geht´s rund im Teich. Der Futterball ist heute angekommen und wurde gleich ausprobiert. So ganz haben sie den Bogen nicht raus, ich muß immer wieder den Ball anstubsen, damit etwas herauskommt. Wie lange hat es bei Euch gedauert bis sie den Bogen raus hatten?


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hallo Annette,

beim zweiten, dritten mal hatten Sie raus, was sie machen müssen. Unsere haben den die ersten beiden Male auch erst genau beobachtet, in dem Wissen, das da was drin ist, was sie mögen und haben wollen....... 

Und jetzt geh'n die da ran wie Max anne Graupen und wenn's gar nich iss wird der Feind einfach in eine "Ecke" gedrängt und dann bearbeitet.................... 

Zur Not, einfach den ganzen Tag oder zwei Tage nix füttern und dann den gefüllten Ball rein!


----------



## Lucy79 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hallöle..


war heute beim Fressnapf Filterwatte kaufen... dort hab ich durch Zufall den Koiball entdeckt, hab ganze 3,99 Euro dafür gezahlt 

LG Susanne


----------



## zAiMoN (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

ja genau Fressnapf meinte ich nicht Tiergarten,

da hab ich meinen auch her 

habe auch fast nur noch so gefüttert, macht auch viel mehr Spaß 

müsste irgendwo noch Videos davon haben


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*



Lucy2412 schrieb:


> So ganz haben sie den Bogen nicht raus, ich muß immer wieder den Ball anstubsen, damit etwas herauskommt.



Wenn der Ball im Teich ist, werfe mal gezielt vereinzelte Futterkörner an den Ball, dauert nicht lange und sie merken dass der Ball was mit Futter zu tun hat. 
Bei mir gings innerhalb einen Tages, nachdem ich den tip mit den Futterkörnern hatte.
Und dann gehts rund 

Und nimm die 2 Bälle raus ... der Ball ist damit zu voll und das Futter bleibt zu lange drin. Wenn es aufquillt gehts erst recht nicht mehr durch die Löcher. 
Die packt man nur bei wenig Futter rein, damit es nicht gleich raus fällt 

Mandy


----------



## zAiMoN (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

wenn du den Ball ein bisschen im Wasser bewegst und die Koi kommen an, merken die eigentlich schnell das da was schönes für die drin ist.. also kurz anlocken und los gehts


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hi,




			
				Moonlight schrieb:
			
		

> Und nimm die 2 Bälle raus ... der Ball ist damit zu voll und das Futter bleibt zu lange drin.



Dann hast du 'nen anderen Futterball wie ich.......... 

Wenn wir die Tischtennisbälle raus nehmen, geht der Ball unter................ :__ nase


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

So,

hier mal ein Video von unserem 1. FC Koi................... 


Anhang anzeigen Koiball1.mpg


----------



## Frankia (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*



> Wenn wir die Tischtennisbälle raus nehmen, geht der Ball unter.



so ist es........
in den Ball müssen runde Futterpellets bis max. 6 mm durchmesser...........


----------



## Lucy2412 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*



Frankia schrieb:


> so ist es........
> in den Ball müssen runde Futterpellets bis max. 6 mm durchmesser...........



Hatte heute den Eindruck das die Pellets zu klein für den Futterball gewesen wären, weil schon die Sticks beim Befüllen durchrieselten, werde es morgen mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Moonlight (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Versuch es mal mit 1 Ball bei größeren Futterteilen ...

Ich habe meinen Ball letztes Jahr das letzte Mal benutzt, aber ich glaube das ging auch ohne Ball ... zumindest weiß ich mit Bestimmtheit, ich hatte nie 2 Bälle drin.
Übrigens ... wo sind meine Bälle eigentlich ... der Ball ist leer ... hmmm, versteh ich nicht ... 

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hallo Mandy



> wo sind meine Bälle eigentlich



vielleicht hat Dein Mann sie zum Tischtennisspielen ausgeliehen......

so sieht mein "Fressen" aus-.................

 

und nicht vergessen: Ball nur max. 1/4 auffüllen, damit er schon "rollt".....


----------



## ina1912 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

hi zusammen!

als ich das Video letzte Woche hier gesehen hab, dachte ich: "Haben wollen!!"
Meine Goldies - da war ich mir sicher - werden ja wohl mindestens genauso clever sein, um das Futter dort raus zu lutschen! Freitag also bei Fressnapf tatsächlich so einen Ball erstanden (leider waren die in Oranienburg nicht so spendabel und wollten 5,99€), mit Futter gefüllt und ab in den Teich mit der Murmel, pünktlich zum letzten Gruppenspiel auf dem Weg ins Viertelfinale!
So, und nun schaut: Sie drängeln sich, die verfressene Bande! Sogar die Blauorfen stehen drauf...

lg Ina


----------



## Springmaus (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hallo,

 na das nenn ich mal Beschäftigungstherapie


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hi!

Gibt es noch jemanden, der das schon bei Nicht-Kois ausprobiert hat?

LG Ina


----------



## sprinter616 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hi!!!

Hab mir am 10.6 auch einen in der Bucht gekauft und sofort bezahlt aber er ist noch nicht da!!!


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

also unsrer wurde direkt von allen Fischies in Beschlagf genommen, Goldis, Koi, Orfen, alle wollten mal


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

hi! 
@ sprinter: dit tut mir leid, ist ja schon über zehn tage her! hoffentlich dort kein erfassungsfehler!

@ all: also für unseren hund hatten wir auch mal so ein ding, hatte ich ganz vergessen. das fiel mir wieder ein, als ich den koiball sah. man muss es ja nicht jeden tag tun, aber so ab und an bietet das den fischen wirklich ein wenig aufregung und abwechslung (über die frage, ob sich fische überhaupt langweilen können und demzufolge über abwechslung erfreut sind, führe ich mit meinem liebsten immer wieder aufs neue kontroverse diskussionen, wo wir nie auf einen nenner kommen...wobei ich nun den tatsachenbeweis antreten konnte  )

lg ina


----------



## sprinter616 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hi Ina!!!

Nee die reden sich ständig raus und behaupten er wäre unterwegs und das seit 11.6!!!
Habe diese erfahrung jetzt das zweite mal gemacht bei diesem Verkäufer in der Bucht!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

hallo sprinter! 
hm, das ist ja seltsam....na wenn sie endgültig nicht liefern können, empfehle ich fressnapf!

lg ina


----------



## sprinter616 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

danke dir ganz lieb für den hinweis

gruß Tom


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

Hallo Ina!

nun haben fast alle hier nen Futterball, der Hund hat schon lange einen, unsre Kaninchen haben einen und die Fische


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

ach, für kanin´chen gibts den auch?! is ja süß..... na zum glück könne wir unsere naschereien selbst aus dem kühlschrank holen...hihi

lg ina


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Nagerspielze..._nagetiere&hash=item43afdac018#ht_2022wt_1135


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

ja herrlich! funktioniert so ähnlich wie der hundeball.


----------



## Stulle mit Brot (21. Juni 2012)

sprinter616 schrieb:


> Hi Ina!!!
> 
> Nee die reden sich ständig raus und behaupten er wäre unterwegs und das seit 11.6!!!
> Habe diese erfahrung jetzt das zweite mal gemacht bei diesem Verkäufer in der Bucht!!
> ...



Hi,

So geht es mir auch über Ebay bestellt vor 13 Tagen und bis heute nichts angekommen!,
Nun kam eine Nachricht das es verschütt ist bei der Post und würden heute einen neuen mit GLS versenden . Also wieder warten :-((((((((

Gruß . Markus 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein Koi - Ball zum spielen*

sowas hatte ich bei ebay auch, die haben dann auch neu verschickt, 2 Tage später kamen dann beide päckchen an


----------



## Stulle mit Brot (21. Juni 2012)

Lucy79 schrieb:


> sowas hatte ich bei ebay auch, die haben dann auch neu verschickt, 2 Tage später kamen dann beide päckchen an



Hi,

Ja da würde ich mich auch drüber freuen !!!
Aber so viel Glück habe ich nie !

Gruß . Markus 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stulle mit Brot (24. Juni 2012)

Ja der Ball ist endlich da !!!!
Und wurde auch sofort angenommen !







Gruß . Markus
Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------

